# Daytime Headlights in France??



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As all you Francophiles already know, there was an experiment a while back requiring headlamps to be used at all times whilst in France. 
I wonder if anyone knows the outcome of this experiment, if any?

I've had a quick search and the only decent link I can find is.......

http://www.tnn.co.uk/EuropeanNews/plonearticle.2005-02-02.8769386177

I had noticed on my travels that the majority of French in general were totally ingoring this, as is the French way, but it maybe worth continuing to use headlights at all times just to cover your bum in the event of a 'situation' :wink: .

pete.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Just got back last week and like you had noticed that the French were largely ignoring the daytime headlamp thing. I spent a month in Brittany in June and barely saw anyone with headlights on during the day.

I do recall hearing somewhere that they are planning to introduce it permanently but don't know what the details are.

I don't know how on earth they plan to enforce this. The weather was filthy in Northern France last week and numerous drivers were choosing to ignore the lighting requirements that already exist for poor visibility. 

They like to live dangerously over there - saw a Gendarme on the N10 just south of Tours, on his own, stopping traffic apparently doing routine checks. It was teeming with rain, there was spray everywhere, it was barely light and he was merely wearing his dark uniform clothing with no warning signs out. Madness! How can they expect the public to exercise any sense?

Nobby


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Just a observation but i drive back and fore to Lille every other week and have done for the last 18 months or so.

There does appear to be a shift in the speed at which the French drive, since new laws brought in last Year I think I think they have slowed down a lot (I guess the accident figures will reveal more).

But despite this, they still tail gate although travelling a little slower than in the past but tailgating at 70mph or 90mph the chance of serious injury at either speed is pretty certain.

The French like the Spanish seem to have a typical latin approach to danger and death which shows itself in the way they drive, the way pedestrian safety is regarded etc.

It is always good, although maybe travelling at speed, to see British motorists over there, they will let out, flash you in, keep their distance.

And no, other than in rain i have not noticed the use of car headlights on the motorway or in the towns


H


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Bertha said.

_Just a observation but i drive back and fore to Lille every other week and have done for the last 18 months or so_.

Not from Hampshire surely ? a long way.
Like wise I noticed the lack of headlights on our trips to France this year.

Cheers Sid


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

*Headlamps in France*

When driving from Calais to Biarritz in January about 50% of drivers were using dipped headlights, but on our return journey at the end of March there were hardly any vehicles with their headlamps on.
Also in August (Calais to Brittany and back) headlamp use was not noticeable. Colin


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Yes SidT, up to the M25 and down the M20 flexi ticket for the tunnel, drive straight through, free bag of goodies at the gate and first on for boarding 3 to 4 hours still quicker than getting a train to Waterloo then train from there to Lille then a cab from there to the office.

Also gives me the opportunity to drop in to the Burstner dealers and Auchen

Hugh


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Good comments but I am a little confused by the comments on tailgating,

Here in the UK about 85% of the drivers tailgate in all conditions.

As a seasoned traveller to France I am under the impression that far less tailgate there.

I spent about 3 months in France this summer and I would think about 1% used headlights in good daylight and about 20% used them in heavy rain.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Having spent many years touring in France, I can honestly say that *all *rules are made for the tourist and not for the French.

Someone above mentioned tailgating, because of our slow speed we seem to attract the attentions of the 48 ton trucks...usually driven by a tiny driver.

I don't know if they enjoy reading the stickers on my back window? but it is quite unnerving to have a truck about 4ft from your rear glass, trying to intimidate you to put your foot down...as if it wasn't already down to the metal.

I have said in previous threads how appalling the driving skills of the French motorist are.

The last incident I can recall was when we were stuck in a line of traffic at a traffic light. The driver in front of us reversed 60 yards back to a junction using the pavement (luckily without hitting any pedestrian).

And whoe betide anyone that doesn't move off instantly when the lights turn green.

I still don't know if the French have to pass a driving test? I guess from their erratic driving the answer must be no.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Headlamp Use*

Hello All,

To me minimal increase in fuel consumption, we should use our common sense more and use headlapms more often. In Norway 99% of drivers follow the law (the rest must be forgetful).

Arriva Bus Company have nationally made thier drivers use dipped headlamps at all times and report a decrease in accidents involvig their vehicles by some 37%! And as if you can't see a bus coming!

Whats worse is the amount of drivers who fail to use dipped beam in this country even in fog or heavy rainfall.

I think us Motorhome people should start a driving revolotion and all Use our headlamps at all times.

Trev

PS whats this wave thing all about?


----------



## 96827 (Nov 30, 2005)

We went to France in Sept and I think mh's were the only ones using dipped headlights.

It makes sense to me, but why don't the French bother to enforce it - or is it one of those things that they'd hit you with once they stopped you for summat else????

I'd have no objections to it being made law over here - along with the wearing of reflective jackets when you break down.

See and be seen!


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

It veers slightly off the original topic but I have to say, from the background of living in France for two years and travelling there frequently since, that tailgating is a French disease. Even our French friends commented on it. 

If you want to ensure that French motorists keep their lights OFF just tell them that it will soon be law to have them turned ON. The French always react to any legislation, current or proposed, by doing the opposite. The Government puts up tax on tobacco - they burn down the local Tax Office. The Motorway companies propose charging camping-cars the same rate as HGV's and the camping-caristes take to the autoroutes in convoys of hundreds at a time, all doing 10mph. The motorway companies quietly drop the plan.

A pity we don't have the same attitude in this country sometimes. We Brits tend to complain and mutter among ourselves but rarely do anything constructive. Mind you - it wouldn't be a bad use of Police time to pull over a few of the diots over here who drive in poor light/driving rain etc with no lights on.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

After many years touring France on a motorbike and now by motorhome I have to disagree with Texas on the standards of French driving. As most French start off riding mopeds it gives them a far better grounding than the Brits who just jump straight to cars. Whilst riding through France many times I have come across a line of cars traveling at a slower speed and what usually happens is the driver at the back will see me approach and move over, the next car in line will see the car behind move over and he too will move over and so on, this means that by the time I have caught up with the line of cars all of them have moved over. Same scenario in Britain and Mr average Brit doesn't even look in his mirror so could not possibly know I am there making it much more difficult to overtake.I think labelling everyone due to the actions / inactions of a few is so very wrong


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Sorry fjmike, just writing from my own experiences.

Don't get me started on moped riding French youths.

Texas


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

The Chairman of Lufthansa was givin' a speech once, which went somehting along the lines of...

'Ze Germans assume (yes he was German!) that sumzing cannot be done unless zay see a sign saying it can. Ze English assume it can unless somevone telz zem zey cannot. And Ze French.....vell Ze French don't care eider vay'


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Wunderbar Dangler 8) 8)


----------

